
Algorithm Reveals Secrets of Leaf Shape - duck
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25117/
======
jacquesm
How is this even news, I have a book on my shelf here about fractals with
_much_ better leaf patterns from simple equations that is over 15 years old.

------
ableal
Last week: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1307294> (URL had '?ref=rss'
tail)

